# What is everyone smoking this weekend?



## lisacsco (May 25, 2007)

I dont have an idea yet what we will do, but I would love to hear what you guys are up too......    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Lisa


----------



## bud (May 25, 2007)

A 14# brisket and my first fatty (never heard of a fatty until visiting this board).


----------



## jts70 (May 25, 2007)

2 slabs of spare ribs, chicken of some sort a fatty some ATB's...... anything else that is not nailed down!


----------



## dawgwhat (May 25, 2007)

5 or 6 butts,a couple racks of ribs, a bunch of ABT,and acouple of fatties 

is that enough to feed about 60 folks


----------



## monty (May 25, 2007)

Saturday
3-2-1 ribs with Jeff's rub
1 2lb MacKensie Fattie

Sunday
a pair of yard birds beer can style
a rack of ABTs

Monday
several meatloaves mopped with apple juice and Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum
ABT's
3 homemade Italian style fatties


----------



## lisacsco (May 25, 2007)

same here, it still makes me laugh to hear it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa


----------



## smokewatcher (May 25, 2007)

I made a new batch of Carolina Sauce, so I'll be fixin' up a 10 lb butt and some ABTs too....maybe a pot of beans to round it off.


----------



## shorts (May 25, 2007)

Just thought I'd add this one to this thread also!


Going to give the new smoker it's maiden voyage! Got about 20# of rack ribs these are the wifes speciality! I just stand back and watch on those! The I'm going to throw in a couple of sirloin tip roasts for the next day. Never did pulled beef. I'm at work and my 'Q sauce is simmering on the stove right now!
 Just a smellin the whole house up! Got my wife keeping an eye on it and told her if it starts getting to thick open up 2 cans of Strohs dump on in and drink the other! LOL!!!

 After this is all done and the heat is almost gone I've got a big chuck of baby swiss that's gonna get a good lick of smoke! I have to cut the wheel into slabs now since I put a coating of garlic powder onion powder and season salt on first. Everybody kept shaving that off before I'd get any!! LMAO!!!

 Happy Holiday to all and may those defending our freedom come home soon!


----------



## keywesmoke (May 25, 2007)

fatties have a WHOLE different meaning in the islands, mon.......

Lisa, I'm making YOUR meatloaf x 2 and Dutch's Beans x 2. One for me, one for friend who just got a job in Vermont and leaves in 4 days.


----------



## monty (May 25, 2007)

Where in Vermont will your friend land? Does he smoke? If so that will be two of us! LOL!

Cheers!


----------



## gypc (May 25, 2007)

I'm smoking 2 lemmon chickens........grilling steak and shrimp ka'bobs and grilling corn on the cob!!!! Oh yeah!!


----------



## lisacsco (May 25, 2007)

Cool!! Let me know if your is as good as mine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   (I hope it is better!!)
I hope your friend has a safe trip!!


~Lisa~


----------



## low&slow (May 26, 2007)

Same here too. Im gonna try a fatty stuffed with a green chili pepper stuffed with onion, cheddar & cream cheese. I'm also gonna try Dutch's beans, and the family and friends cant get enough of those atomic buffalo turds.


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

first off i wanna go cook & jam w/ the other gypc... here's a 15 lb brisket injected w/ balsamic vinegar(talk about breaking down the meat),killian's red & worchestershire, rubbed w/ fiesta fajita spice, uncle chris' steak spice & garlic pdr., 2-3 lb. loafs w/ garlic,worch,celery,jalapeno,bacon chips,onion soup mix( smoke until done & [email protected] 225 for an hour w/ chixbroth & mush. soup), a few chix 1/4s w/ weber kickin' chicken spice & beer,a plain generic fatty split w/ smoked cheddar & garlic. gonna do 2 lbs of pintos w/ hocks & rotels, grilled/smoked corn & organic green beans w/ a butter baste and dogs for the kids( oh yeah- my loafs look more like meat pies...) hope we don't go into labor tomorrow cause it will all be jerky..........here's the pre pics.. http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...memdayque1.jpg http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...quepics002.jpg http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...memdayque3.jpg http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...quepics004.jpg


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

p.s. back in the 80's- "smokin' a fatty had a WHOLE different meaning......


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

i have the food( y'all saw) and the brisket has been rubbed & injected, before i put it on, it will sit for 2-4 hrs @ room temp (never cook chilled meat- screw the health people) but fer a new idea i have never tried after 8 hrs in the fridge & injected - i am trying the coca cola injection- 1/2 12oz can for a 15lb brisket.. i hear it works and i would never do the dr. pepper thing. this supposedly breaks down the fiber & caramelizes from the inside... i sure hate to try new things when the old one works.... especially w/ meat prices lately. i will post pics from start(did that) to finish & a few smiling faces if no one dies after eating ....


----------



## lisacsco (May 26, 2007)

Why do you think I laugh everytime I read it ....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Dont tell my Brothers....


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

shhhh... lmao


----------



## lisacsco (May 26, 2007)

gypsyseagod....

that is some throwin' down of food!!  I lay my spatula down to you....I see why you have god in your screen name...








Lisa


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

lol & ty i'm pre cooking so when baby gets here i can feed the folks & still do daddy doody p.s. i will post a great recipe for kingcrab ( everyone watches deadliest catch - been there done that) stuffed shrooms w/ red wine.i can't wait to smoke the shrooms...


----------



## lisacsco (May 26, 2007)

thats another that cracks me up


----------



## teacup13 (May 26, 2007)

i thought i would add to this as well...

i am smoking nothing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ..lol

i just got home from work 1:30am

have to be back back at work at 10am work until 12am, repeat sunday, then back to work monday 10am until about 10pm

i will have to live through all of my fellow SMF brothers/sisters

enjoy your weekend peeps


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

i'll be sure to send hourly pics & whiffers & samplers via the net to teacup....


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

"smokin' fattys & doing shrooms"- watching vh1... omg it's the 80's all over again....


----------



## lisacsco (May 26, 2007)

awwww, teacup....that sounded so pitiful!  I am sorry you have to work!!

Lisa


----------



## hawgheaven (May 26, 2007)

I am gonna do a rack of ribs, Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans and maybe some ABT...

I can't wait to try out my new mega-chimney starter!


----------



## gypc (May 26, 2007)

Oh yeah.........I remember those daze!!!!!!


----------



## monty (May 26, 2007)

Trust me friends..that was also the 60's and the 70's! I know, I was there....I think

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 26, 2007)

I not smoking this weekend after the Gane today we're headed north. Not sure where yet. We hope to hit Vermont, New Hamshire and Manine. 

Monty what's a good place to see in Vermont. We like historical and scientific stuff. Also Light houses. I've never been to Vermont, only the navybase in Maine/New Hamphire and only the White Mountains in New Hamshire.

The hard part is Jessie can't walk to far at a time without sitting a bit so hiking and climbing are out.


----------



## lovinsmokin (May 26, 2007)

I think you've got enough for 60! Hope no one starves themselves like I do before a feed! We're giving our 48" her first run for a Memorial BBQ with 10 racks, a 10# butt, some sausage rolls, etc. May throw a brisket and some chicken in the 36". We're feedin 60 but it's a pot luck so we're just gonna tease em with a small slice of heaven!


----------



## monty (May 26, 2007)

Debi,

Check out http://www.vermont.gov

Vermont has a really nice and all inclusive travel guide which will do much better than I can.

I live in the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont and its beauty never fails to impress me. If you should travel up Rt 114 north of Lyndonville (The covered Bridge Capitol of the NEK) or East on Rt 2 from St. Johnsbury toward Maine and New Hampshire please use caution. This is one of the times of year when the moose are moving and really stupid. 

The road I live on, Rt 114 is known locally as Moose Alley. They use my driveway on a daily basis to go from the hills to the swamps. Just yesterday at 5:30 PM a moose and a Ford Explorer had a tangle. Moose is dead, Explorer totaled and driver slightly injured.

And this happens many times especially during this time frame.

Otherwise get into that travel guide and then just pop me a note and let me know what tickled you there!

Cheers!


----------



## peculiarmike (May 26, 2007)

I heard that! Back then you had to "twist one up" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm brining thick cut boneless porkchops, doing beer butt chicken, and country style ribs. Smoking all tomorrow. Mike's beans, tater salad, "something cool to drink". Pics at 11. Oh yeah, bought a new smoker. Gonna season it today. Not retiring the old ECB though, it just keeps on smokin'!


----------



## steveneddy (May 26, 2007)

Smokin' some pork ribs and brisquit on my home made smoker. Started at 6:am and hope to be ready this afternoon.  Slow cooked at 200 degrees and hickory wood for flavor.

2-3 hours of smoke and the rest on propane heat to finish cooking. After the smoking, put on a pot of water inside the smoker to keep the meats moist and juicy.

Home made BBQ sauce with beans and potato salad, maybe a little bread.

Mmm-m. 

Steven Eddy's Texas style BBQ weekend. Ya'll come!


----------



## hawgheaven (May 26, 2007)

So, are ya' gonna tell us what it is?


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 26, 2007)

Gonna do a rack of spare ribs, maybe St Louis style, no foil.  Will be interesting since its raining (and supposed to rain all day).  Only problem will be is where to find a dry place to start the chimney.


----------



## peculiarmike (May 26, 2007)

"So, are ya' gonna tell us what it is?" 

Yep, it's coming. Got to put it together ("some assembly required, simple hand tools"). Then I will pose it for photos and post them. 
It gives me more capacity.


----------



## smokeeater (May 26, 2007)

Having a BBQ on Monday.

Gonna smoke a couple butts tomorrow (Sunday) while I'm at work for 24 hours.





When I come home Monday morning, I'll smoke some ribs (not sure how much or which kind),





a half-dozen chickens,





and a load of ABTs.





My Aunt wanted to make the baked beans - so no Wicked Beans this weekend.

Up to now, it's all been practice. This is what I have been preparing for!!!

Everyone enjoy this Memorial Day weekend and stay safe!


----------



## linescum (May 26, 2007)

got a pig roast to go to sunday monday got work $$$$$$$$$, today i think i'm just gonna do a few fatties plus i have a pile of jerky tht needs done so after the fatties and the temps die down a little i'll load it with jerky


----------



## keywesmoke (May 26, 2007)

My friend's going to Vermont to work as a general live-in, fill-in guy Friday, I guess you'd call it. If something breaks, he fixes it. If they need front desk, a bartender, a waiter, snowblower, whatever, he does it while the owners are touring China for the next 6 months (I think). The Inn at Saxtons River. Beautiful 16 room guesthouse. 
Anyway, his GF's birthday is today so I'm doing some smokin' for them, beans, meatloaf and fatties. Good sendoff.


----------



## pigcicles (May 26, 2007)

I'm gonna be doing a 12.5 lb brisket and 3 racks of pork ribs. Already got them rubbed down and chillin ... can't wait for that brisket to be done. Hope to be able to start the brisket tonight after work.


----------



## lisacsco (May 26, 2007)

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














I know nothin!!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 26, 2007)

Sorry to Hijack your thread Lisa ... but

Thank Monty - We didn't have a plan been searcing the net and keep finding hiking and climbing sites which won't work for Jesie.

I'll be careful we get stupid deer this time of year one big doe nearly got me Thursday A.M. going to work.

Covered bridges are on the list too. Just not big on cement places. Old bural grounds are  a huge treat too. I am witting  book on pre 1830's gravestone art.

Thought we'd drive up Vermont, across New Hamshire and down Manie. No particual place just getting out of the house - cabin fever ya know!

I'll keep you posted ... Got the laptop and two Digetal cameras!


----------



## lisacsco (May 26, 2007)

Oh, I never mind a hijack, I just love the conversation!!  Please continue :)


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 26, 2007)

Well, after looking for the stupid camera for almost 30 minutes, I realized the better half (the mrs), took it with her to a convention.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




No rib porn.  Too bad, doing the spare rib thing, no foil (just to try it out).  Hope others have their "picture takin' machine".


----------



## chrish (May 26, 2007)

didnt do anything big last night but just a steak on the grill.
i used left over charcoaled pecon wood from the smoker.


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 26, 2007)

That looks positively fantastic!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  By the way, what type of cut?


----------



## stillcajun (May 26, 2007)

I've got 2 briskets on the smoker as we speak. 1 10lb & a 7lb.  Got to do 3 racks of bb and another 5lb brisket tomorrow.


----------



## low&slow (May 27, 2007)

Man that steak is perfectly cooked. And the juice......!


----------



## lisacsco (May 27, 2007)

yes, what was that cut of meat?  Inquiring minds wanna know :)


----------



## t-bone tim (May 27, 2007)

Looks like a piece of top sirloin to me ....my sunday smoke is gonna be a 12# packer brisket and 2 beer butt yard birds


----------



## eddie1976 (May 27, 2007)

I am getting ready to do an all night 13 pound brisket that was just getting cut off the cow when I walked in, so I know it is fresh.


----------



## busterssaloon.com (May 27, 2007)

Well Lisa I started out Thursday with 20 slabs, Friday with 12 Briskets, Saturday another 20 slabs, Guess what it's Saturday night and I have 3 slabs left and nothing else. So Sunday I'll be starting this all over again just for fun. Added my mesquite smoked BBQ beans (cowboy beans) homemade potatoe salad and baked mac and cheese. Topped off with 25 peanut butter pies. What a weekend this has been already. Hope it ends soon.


----------



## az_redneck (May 27, 2007)

We have a homeless hippy guy running all over Arizona. He's been on the news as kind of an Arizona icon. He says that if you remember Woodstock, you weren't there..lol


----------



## smoked (May 27, 2007)

not much, been trying and working my ass off on getting the garden done.....almost there......just got done rubbing a big ham and a pork roast.....those will get smoked...........been a long time since I fired up the MES so gotta do it.......


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 27, 2007)

everything came together. the meatloaf & fatty rocked.  http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...rialday014.jpg http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...rialday011.jpg  the rest are on that site too. happy memorial day everyone.


----------



## chrish (May 27, 2007)

thats a sirloin  right at 10 oz


----------



## lisacsco (May 27, 2007)

WOW Buster....that sounds really good!!!  Who made the peanut butter pies?  And just how do you make a peanut butter pie?

Lisa


----------



## lisacsco (May 27, 2007)

That all looks great, gyp :)
I swear foods from a Q'er or a grill always looks so good!!


----------



## m.m. (May 27, 2007)

I've got a brisket and a fatty(my first one) on the smoker today.


----------



## lisacsco (May 27, 2007)

M.M.  I have yet to smoke a fatty yet.  Good luck on yours :)

Does anyone do anything different to a fatty besides just opening it up and smoking it?


----------



## lisacsco (May 27, 2007)

I can't believe I just used the word 'fatty' in a sentence...


----------



## keywesmoke (May 27, 2007)

Look at the "smoked a fatty today" thread (recent). That's the bomb, you can flatten them out and put anything inside. Roll it around in dry rub, then 2-3 hours at 225.


----------



## lisacsco (May 27, 2007)

Thats a good idea :) 

Are you following me again, keywesmoke??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Lisa


----------



## smokeeater (May 29, 2007)

Had about 25 friends/family over today for a feast! 15 pounds of pulled pork, coleslaw and fresh rolls. 3 racks of spare ribs, 5 chickens, and 4 dozen ABTs. Left my meat thermometer AND my digital smoker probe at work after smoking the pork there yesterday. Did the ribs and chicken using the thermometer built into my GOSM, and going by time, look & feel. Worked out great. My best spare ribs ever - fall-off-the-bone-tender! Chicken was brined using a brine I got googling - 3 Men with nothing better to do! Competition chicken. Worked out great - juiciest chicken I ever made! No hot dogs or hamburgers served! Friends/family brought over chile, beer, beans, beer, salads, and more beer. Awesome day! Ended abrubtly when an unexpected thunderstorm rolled into town. Dessert got a little wet! Lots of leftovers!!! YEAH!!!

Sorry about the lack of pictures - I was too busy playing host and cooking!


----------



## short one (May 29, 2007)

Went to Ks. this weekend to visit with freinds. They had just purchased a Charbroil/w sfb. We seasoned the smoker and did some cooking on it and mine. We cooked the following on Sat. Pigcandy, 5 fatties, 8 slabs of ribs, 2 butts, a ham, some boneless chicken breasts, 12 brauts, a whole loin, a head of cabbage, baked potatoes,  and 2 salmon fillets. Think I have them hooked on smoking. Everything came out great, and had a great time.


----------



## lisacsco (May 29, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time!!!  Cool :)


----------



## ronp (May 24, 2008)

A full briskit, country ribs and anything else I can find. I just finished salmon patties, and hard boiled eggs.


----------



## low&slow (May 24, 2008)

Wow! Ronp how did you find this thread? I haven't seen it since this time last year.


----------



## ronp (May 24, 2008)

Ha ha ha . I didn't realize it was an old one, I guess I was searching for something and ran into it. I thought the dates were off, but didn't pay attention to the year.

Time for another cold one, if it wasn't so cold here I would go back on the patio and fire up the smoker just for company. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wife is watching TV and two dogs are with her. Damn it is cold here, 50 degrees.


----------



## link (May 24, 2008)

Going to smoke some Pheasant my son and I got around Christmas (his first time out) and I am thinking about Ribs since I have never smoked Ribs before.

Also I will go through the freezer and see what else i can find.


----------



## chrome (May 24, 2008)

No better time to  resurrect an old thread... LOL
Told my daughter I was gonna smoke a fatty Sunday, she looked at me a bit strange....

Anyway, ribs, fatty, beans, whatever else sounds good... If I'm gonna fire it up, I might as well fill it up.


----------



## alamar (May 24, 2008)

Butts (on right now) fatties, beans and turds. Timing for the start of the Stanley Cup Finals and game 3 of the NBA Eastern Conference Finals. Thank God for Picture-in-Picture. Gonna burn through a set of remote batteries switchin back & forth


----------



## capt dan (May 24, 2008)

Thats a great plan right there.

Words to live by!


----------



## congosmoker (May 24, 2008)

I've got 3-2-1 ribs going right now.  Just foiled them up.  I'm trying a new wood that is called "wenge".  It is a hard wood that they use to make furniture out of here in the Congo.  It smells good so far.

Everyone have nice memorial day weekend!


----------



## daboys (May 24, 2008)

Right now I am smoking a Pall Mall with coffee on the side. Tomorrow will be a fatty, ABT's and some spares. Hope the wind dies down by then and the storms hold off.


----------



## lisacsco (May 24, 2008)

yup...this one is a year old tomorrow


----------



## monty (May 24, 2008)

Great thread to breath life back in to.

Sunday I will be smoking 20 lbs of Canadian Bacon for resupply and a few gifts and while that is working I will put on some fatties made from Rytek Kutas recipe for breakfast sausage. Can't decide to just do plain old chubs with Jeff's Rub or if I should dress them up a bit with lotsa goodies. We'll see how the mood hits. 

There will be a rack of ribs, 3-2-1 and a butt for pulled pork sammies in the lunch pail next week. And, of course a rack full of ABT's. If there is room I will attempt to sneak in a yard bird one way or another.

I will take some Q View pics  but they will have to wait posting because my puter crashed last week and I am still in recovery process.

So, here's wishing y'all a safe and happy weekend and a big, gratefull thanks to all of those who keep our way of life protected by their dedicated efforts and especially a prayer to all who have given the ultimate sacrifice for that goal. Thank you!

Cheers!


----------



## travcoman45 (May 24, 2008)

Spare ribs sunday.  Otherwise the weekend is booked!


----------



## flyin'illini (May 24, 2008)

Saturday:  2 chickens (butterfly), 4 racks of bb ribs (I have 6 but can't fit them I don't think) -- about to go get fatty and abt ingredients

Sunday:  Pork Loin at some point, 2 racks of ribs (from above)


----------



## utvolfan (May 24, 2008)

At 5am I put 2-8lb pork butts and a 9lb brisket in with some apple wood, my first on both...All have reached 151 and still rolling...pics to come later...


----------



## dingle (May 24, 2008)

Sunday smoke for Mom's birthday/Memorial day......2 racks-a-ribs a half dozen chicken quarters and somma Dutch's wicked ones!!!


----------



## mikevoch89131 (May 24, 2008)

Doing my first smoke today!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 7.5 #Brisket Rubbed last night. Lit fire at 6:00 Put Brisket in at 7:00 Temp to 120. Using Chipped Jack Daniels Oak Barrels for smoke. trying to figure out ths whole mopping thing!!


----------



## ga_smoker (May 25, 2008)

I've got a 8lb shoulder rubbed and waiting in the 'fridge. I'll get it started in the morning along with a fatty or two. I might do ABT's too if the wife will go to the store, I've got the next to days off and I'm not leaving this house! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Steve


----------



## starsfaninco (May 25, 2008)

2 9# butts, 3 racks of ribs and Dutch's wicked beans.  Probably some abt's on there too.  Took the GOSM to the car wash today...  Hilarity ensued.  I'll have to fill ya in on it later.  Needless to say, I won't be doing that again.


----------



## mr porky (May 25, 2008)

Got a butt rubbed and in the fridge waiting for 4am.  Hopefully the rain quits by then.


----------



## john dice (May 25, 2008)

I will be q'in up some beef ribs, pork spare ribs, and some chicken drum sticks tomorow. Might include a fatty also depending on weather and how I feel.


----------



## chrome (May 25, 2008)

Pork Spares, beans, Fatty being re-warmed in foil, corn.
ABT 's didn't make it long enough to have their pictures taken... LOL


----------



## pigcicles (May 25, 2008)

I see you used the IMG codes not sure why. Have you tried using Photbucket?


----------



## doctor phreak (May 25, 2008)

i am smoking brisket , butt , chicken , and dutch beans....and my sidekick watching over the whole operation...good dog


----------



## bbqgoddess (May 25, 2008)

I am smoking a turkey, a tri tip, 3 fattys and a bunch of ABTS...
Q-vue to follow!!!!


----------



## hhookk (May 26, 2008)

I've got a nice fat duck brining right now in kosher salt,brown sugar,chopped garlic and onion powder. Filled the cavity with sage,rosemary and thyme. Going to wrap it in bacon and smoke it tomorrow with some gorgonzola stuffed abt's. Good luck everyone.


----------



## chrome (May 26, 2008)

Thanks, Photobucket works great!


----------



## bcfishman (May 26, 2008)

Got a 9 lb Pork Shoulder smoking right now. I am sitting out on the driveway with the laptop and keeping an eye on the smoker. Decent amount of wind right now, so baby-sitting is a must.

At Noon the chicken will go on and at 1:00 two fatties and 8 pieces of corn on the cob go on. They get wrapped in aluminum foil and get a scoop of butter and splash of water sealed in with them.

I don't know if anything else will go on or not.


----------

